# Grève (rivage)



## Marlluna

Buenos días a todos.
He estado leyendo a Verlaine y, en mi intento de traducción, no sé cómo traducir "grêves", pues, independientemente de lo que diga el diccionario, no sé exactamente a qué imagen hace referencia. ¿Qué entendéis los francófonos? Pongo un trocito del poema, para no ponerlo entero y que me digáis que me paso y el link de "Soleils couchants"

Et d'étranges rêves
Comme des soleils
Couchants sur les grèves,
Fantômes vermeils,
***

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## FranParis

Sueños extraños 
como soles
ponendose sobre 
las orillas del mar
***


----------



## Marlluna

¡Qué inspirado estás esta mañana, FranParis! Ya que has hecho la traducción entera, te comento...
- diríamos "poniéndose"
***
De todos modos, lo que me preocupa es lo de las "grêves". ¿Tú lo ves como orilla del mar? ¿Puede ser otra cosa? ¿En qué casos en francés se habla de "grêves"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## FranParis

Inspirado, tal vez, pero poco preciso.

Grève es el arenal (arena o piedras), la margen del mar o de un gran rio.

Claro, tiene otras accepciónes, pero no se aplican aquí.


----------



## Marlluna

Esa es mi duda: no se si se refiere a un arenal o a la orilla del mar (o de un gran río). ¿De qué creéis que se trata? ¿ De cualquiera de estas tres?
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Paquita

¿Y si le hicieras caso, primero que todo, a la definición del CNTRL? 



> Terrain plat et uni, généralement constitué de sable et de graviers, sis au bord d'un cours d'eau ou de la mer.


 
No hay más que buscar...


----------



## GURB

Hola Mar
Mira estos versos de G.Brassens en Supplique pour être entérré en plage de Sète y entenderás el sentido de la palabra; no puedes tener mejor maestro:
***
Auprès de mes amis d'enfance, les dauphins
Le long de cette grève où le sable est si fin
Sur la plage de la corniche.

*** texte complet ici ! http://www.frmusique.ru/texts/b/brassens_georges/suppliquepouretreenterresuruneplagedesete.htm

Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias a los dos. Veo que seguís estando entre "los más" del foro...

Ya había visto esta definición, la primera que da el diccionario. Los versos de Brassens (¡qué bonitos!) me dan una idea de lo que es; pero entre la traducción de "arenal" que dan algunos diccionarios y "orilla" no sé qué escoger. No sé cuál es más exacta. ¿Qué haríais vosotros?


----------



## Paquita

Elegiría tal vez la ribera como Machado...



> No será, cual los álamos cantores
> que guardan el camino y la ribera,
> habitado de pardos ruiseñores.


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, Paquita. 
Tendré en cuenta tu sugerencia.


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Otra proposición: la _riba_. Es una forma antigua, pero conocida, por eso la hace un poco más poética.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Hola. Mi punto de vista. Para mi los *"fantômes vermeils"* son los reflejos de esos *"soleils couchants"* sobre la arena *mojada*. La *orilla* del mar puede transmitir esa idea, un *arenal*, no.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Los que vivimos a orilla del mar distinguimos las playas de arena y las playas de grava (que abarca desde los cantos rodados hasta la arena algo gruesa).

No sé si ayuda.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gisèlia

Francamente , da gusto leer todo esto ... "discutir" matices es un immenso placer  no apto para  menores 

Leímos  la traducción de un maestro traductor y ponía arenales ..
Después de consultar diccionarios   -uno  aprende todos los días aunque ronde la cincuentena larga-  tuve que aceptar que arenales incluían  playas de cantos rodados o arena gruesa ...

Ahora, la canción de Brassens vuelve a corrgir mi imagen mental que se niega a ...

Lo que pasa es pues eso: justmente porque aquí en Barcelona y Tarragona tenemos playas de "sable fin"  bien opuestas a las playas de grava gruesa, me supone un esfuerzo mental "insuperable"  traducir  o aceptar la traducción de  grèves por arenales ...
Es eso y no otra cosa ...  "repelús  mental  involuntario"  o   SIMHIP  "síndrome de la imagen mental hipercorrectiva"  ;-)

Encantado de contactar con este forum  via mi amiga Marlluna, que es un encanto...

Besos y abrazos a todos/todas 

Gisèlia


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Hazle caso a Paquita..y a Machado. Su propuesta, *ribera* o ribera del mar me parece la mejor. Como _grève_ no se usa más que en poesía *ribera* me parece muy adecuado.
Otro ejemplo sacado de V. HUGO (la conscience) te muestra bien el sentido de la palabra sinónima de ribera del mar.
_Sans repos, sans sommeil, il (Caïn) atteignit la grève
Des mers dans le pays qui fut depuis Assur.
Arrêtons-nous, dit-il, car cet asile est sûr._


----------



## FranParis

GURB said:


> Como _grève_ no se usa más que en poesía *..*


 
Désolé de penser le contraire:



> ...d'objets divers jonchant la grève : détritus, boîtes, ustensiles — noyés puis broyés par le travail des eaux..


----------



## Gisèlia

Un grand merci, Gurb,.. tu vois , *ribera*  j'aime bien .. encore faut-il que ça rime à quelque chose ... en espagnol je veux dire  ...
avec   * la vera*     peut-être ... 
nous y réfléchirons...

Bises
_____________


----------



## Marlluna

Me has leído el pensamiento, Gisèlia! Ya me gusta ribera, pero no se me ocurría que con qué hacerlo rimar. Perfecto lo de "ribera", salvo que suele usarse acompañado de un complemento de nombre ("la ribera del río" / "del mar"). ´Quizás no quedase mal "entre la ribera"... On va y réfléchir, c'est sûr!


----------



## FranParis

Otros la han traducido ya:



> Sin cesar desfilan,
> Siempre pasan y evocan
> Esos soles inmensos
> Del ocaso sobre la arena


----------



## Marlluna

¿Dónde has encontrado eso FranParis? Yo no lo he visto . Gracias


----------



## Samuel Fergusson

Hasta 1830 la plaza del Ayuntamiento de París se llamaba la place de la Grève, ya que por aquella época, antes de que se urbanizase, era un arenal que descendía suavemente hasta el Sena. En la Edad Media se desarrollaban ahí las fiestas públicas y las ejecuciones. Los jornaleros y los obreros sin trabajo se reunían ahí a la espera de que alguien los contratase. Parece ser que de ahí viene la acepción de grève como huelga. ya que se asociaba a la ausencia -o al cese- del trabajo.


----------

